# Tell your bank before you go....



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've been doing this for years and I've posted on the topic before. It is worth noting that the credit card companies and banks themselves are now getting tough:

HERE

G


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

If that's what they want, then they need to be far more proactive about it. I've never had a bank or credit card company specifically mention that if I'm going abroad or, more specifically, to certain parts of the globe (probably where fraud is rampant), then I should inform them beforehand.

If the landscape has changed, then financial institutions should be doing more to make that be known, such as putting messages on statements, etc. To date, I've seen absolutely nowt. 

Shaun


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the warning G.

Just phoned Barclaycard who confirmed that they DO require notification of foreign travel or the card may be frozen. The Customer Services guy was unable to explain why they had not notified their customers of this new requirement.
I'm very much in favour of added security like this but it would help if they were to tell us first.

Now off to check Abbey and Nationwide!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I used to tell my credit card company in advance of of my foreign travel, but stopped after finding out the hard way it didn't do me any good. Once in south-east Turkey (not the place you want to have a raised profile) I found I couldn't pay a large bill. It was disconcerting verging on worrying and messed up travel plans. To cut a long story short, if the credid card company sub-contracts out the fraud checking (as most and maybe all do) but then doesn't relay your travel plans, AND the fraud company acts autonomously in blocking a payment, you're stuffed :-(

Maybe they are getting their act together better now.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

ABBEY ZERO card certainly needed to know - but I had to ring up to find out. 
It was just lucky that I did so of my own volition otherwise my card would have been stopped!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Grizzly yes this happened to us last year our HSBC card was stopped after using it 3 times for fuel in France...........I had one hell of a long mobile phone conversation trying to sort it out, not easy when you get some call centre in India or the like, in the end after lots of discussion and security questions they did finally re instate it, but it could have been very awkward had we not had any other form of payment with us, as the first time it was declined was when paying for fuel.

The Nationwide card was OK though, but this last trip we notified HSBC twice once on the phone and also in our local branch, and also Nationwide.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With modern computer technology that is supposed to pick up unusual credit card activity, it's not beyond their capability to recognise the fact that if you have bought flights or travel tickets to far off places you just might be using the card in those same places. 
Or is it???

I have had fraudulent debits on my card from restaurants in Kent while spending 8 weeks on the Mediteranean and several months in the US. But these were not picked up until I queried them on my return.

Ray.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Last year I told the credit card company although we ususally use Nationwide Debit. Actually I tried to tell Nationwide, but the said don't bother as most people use theirs abroad anyway!

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> With modern computer technology that is supposed to pick up unusual credit card activity, it's not beyond their capability to recognise the fact that if you have bought flights or travel tickets to far off places you just might be using the card in those same places.
> Or is it???


That would be awkward for us. I bought the last lot of ferry tickets on my card and so my husband's credit card company are not likely to know !

I don't think we're alone in this.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > With modern computer technology that is supposed to pick up unusual credit card activity, it's not beyond their capability to recognise the fact that if you have bought flights or travel tickets to far off places you just might be using the card in those same places.
> ...


 When our HSBC card was stopped, what we couldn't understand is they had contact numbers for us so why didn't they make a phone call to us.

Must admit we weren't aware before this of having to advise them.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

raynipper - just seen your post after typing the above. Our card was declined at the pub at Hogmanay!!!!!!!!!! Good job we are regulars and will pay tomorrow  

The credit card co. Caravan Club run by Barclaycard had seen a payment to Amazon being claimed after a series of small payments to the same firm (actually legitimate). They stopped the payments which I feel is OK as this is how fraudsters check before putting through a bigger sum. However, they could have cleared the pub one as it is a regular payment. I think they don't look at the payments, it's just the pattern seems suspicious and then all payments even regular ones are stopped.

I must admit I am glad they are checking the pattern of payments as we have been caught in the past. That's a big hassle even if the card company put up no resistance to paying you back. They stop the card and issue a new one with a new pin and it takes up to 10 days - very difficult if you are abroad.

Sue


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi all
Just off the phone to Nationwide and I have been told by them definitely give your travel plans for your credit card but for the debit card strange but they dont want to know?
Derek


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It doesn't help when the operative for the bank is geographically challenged and doesn't know where Montengro is. After explaing, when we came to use the card it was eaten. afer an expensive phone call I used my card with some trepidation. What a good way to control my wife's spending!!! :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Our last 2 major trips abroad (France and then Australia ) have been blighted by the CC companies inability to get their acts together. 

In spite of forewarning them of our trips and leaving a 'trail' of purchases from home via port or airport (which must show some kind of pattern) we had cards stopped. 
Profuse apologies from 'fraud prevention departments' are not enough when you have had to take a collection from your lunch guests to pay the bill!!!   Especially when this confirms, to your guests, the English spread rumours that Scots are mean.

When we had cards stolen in Barcelona the perps, or their customers, were able to continue using them for months to pay motorway tolls since there is apparently no check on the cards at these points.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I am with Nationwide for debit and credit card. if I remember correctly, I was reminded while internet banking to update my details with my MOBILE phone numbers. Then they can phone you while away from home to check a suspicious debit.

I would recommend ensuring your bank has your mobile phone numbers.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

FoweyBoy said:


> I am with Nationwide for debit and credit card. if I remember correctly, I was reminded while internet banking to update my details with my MOBILE phone numbers. Then they can phone you while away from home to check a suspicious debit.
> 
> I would recommend ensuring your bank has your mobile phone numbers.


 Hi has I said in my previous post our bank DID have numbers and that is why we thought why didn't they phone us.


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

*credit/debit cards*

Hi All,
Although not stictly related to this topic, I have recently had my bank debit card details 'stolen' and used to make £1,000s in purchases. I was amazed that the bank didn't pick up the sudden and strange activity as my use rarely changes from month to month. Have been waiting nearly 3-weeks now to have the money refunded into my account. That meant no money in my account over the holiday period. My bank did find the time, however, to send me a letter informing me that I was overdrawn, that they had refused to meet a request for payment of a standing order and that I would charged for being o/drawn. Madness in the extreme.

I believe that my card details were stolen via ebay although obviously it isn't possible to prove it. I don't understand why when ordering goods from suppliers, many want the three digit security number on the back of the card which gives them all they need to then use the card as they please. This experience has made me much more causious. Not sure that there is an answer to this problem given the way we live our lives.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: credit/debit cards*



socialista said:


> ................... Not sure that there is an answer to this problem given the way we live our lives.
> 
> Happy New Year to all.


.....but the "old way" still works - I have a number of friends who lead quite busy, modern lives, buy on Ebay and travel occasionally but still don't have plastic. Not as convenient but not that difficult to do.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I had my lloyds bank debit card stopped when we had our first long break away in Spain 2004/05. I nearly had a heart attack thinking my account had been fraudently used!

It was a real pain, it hadn't been used and I had notified my bank before leaving!!

I tend not to use the card for foreign trips anymore as I also have Nationwide. However last time I contacted Lloydstsb and Nationwide they didn't want to know!!! So how does that help!!

I have of course given both my contact details (inc mobile).

It is also BEST not to use debit cards when buying on the internet. At least using a credit card to pay means your bank account won't be rifled!

I think it is about time the ID theft protection is made FREE for bank customers. Such an important issue and they want a hefty some each year to protect us!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

As above.....
When we went to France last year, I contacted Lloyds TSB beforehand as had been suggested on the forum. They couldn't have been LESS interested....! 8O 
Their response basically said "If your card is refused, give us a call." VERY helpful when you are holding up the supermarket queue. :evil:


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I work for a large UK based international bank that owns a well known credit card company and would make the following suggestions:

1. Do tell your card company that you are going overseas. They do not like surprises. Any out of character transactions will appear on a report and if in doubt the credit card company may stop the card to protect you. Highly inconvenient if these were valid transactions but you would complain if they allowed a payment of £1000 to go through if the most you have ever used your card was £50 a week for the weekly shopping.

2. NEVER let your card out of your sight. It doesn't take long to clone your card and its details. I have received strange looks from restaurant managers when I follow them to the back of the restaurant but I really don't care. It's that or they don't get paid.

3. If you use the internet for purchases use a separate card. It can very easy to intercept personal details from your computer if you don't have the most up to date software and security. I use a separate card from a credit card company that gives me internet payment protection (most should do; just check). In the unlikely event (it has happened once so far in about 7 years) my card is used by someone else it card be stopped without my having to worry about my main credit card that I use for my holidays etc.

Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tviall said:


> 3. If you use the internet for purchases use a separate card.
> Tony


A very good suggestion Tony. I'm going to get onto that right away. Thanks.

Perhaps if all of us wrote to our banks and credit card companies and suggested they update their procedures for dealing with cards used abroad then they might do something about it - ie routinely ask for a mobile number, use it to query out-of -character purchases and advise customers to notify them before they go abroad.

G


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

There was a piece in The Times yesterday, page 12, the banks are advising you to contact them when you go abroad.

Over 40% of card fraud is overseas. They advise you to tell you bank about travel plans and places you plan to visit.

Also online here.

http://tinyurl.com/7uocqd


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We use our nationwide Flexaccount DEBIT card abroad (it's not our main everyday bank account) and I've just checked their website

Nationwide website link

and they don't require notification just a mobile phone contact number.

However they advise notifying them if you have a NW credit card

Also it's best value for exchange rates 

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

raynipper said:


> it's not beyond their capability to recognise the fact that if you have bought flights or travel tickets to far off places you just might be using the card in those same places


Of course it's beyond their capabilities, and I sincerely hope it never becomes so. The transaction details which are passed to the bank include the vendor's details (e.g. "Thomas Cook"), the amount, and the date & time. Would you want your bank's database to hold details of all your individual purchases - which of course is what would be the case in your suggested scenario - ?

Imagine the recognition issues you refer to (quite apart from the "none of their damn business" issues I refer to). If I buy 6 pairs of extra-large Y-fronts in Debenhams and then my card is used fraudulently in Nicaragua, would the bank put 2 & 2 together & assume I was there? 8O

Dougie (hoping that wasn't too tenuous to spoil the joke.....)


----------

